# boys please i'm being serious here and please read



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

ok if you dont know the cucks at IT doxxed @Chad1212 

he's 15 and was joking.


his life is ruined now. He was beaten and everyone knows what he has done. 

Please help us get revenge on these cucks please i beg you.

we want IT removed. Please help


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Jul 1, 2020)

Didnt read


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 1, 2020)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Didnt read


Based


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 1, 2020)

what country is he from lol


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 1, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ok if you dont know the cucks at IT doxxed @Chad1212
> 
> he's 15 and was joking.
> 
> ...


help how


----------



## SMVbender (Jul 1, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Based



envy tbh


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> help how


get IT removed from reddit. We are doxxing those who did this to him too. They fucked his life up PERMANENTLY


----------



## Krezo (Jul 1, 2020)

That whore who doxxed him is an actual sadist. I will make it my life's journey to get revenge and dox her. Do not underestimate the power of my autism


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

Krezo said:


> That whore who doxxed him is an actual sadist. I will make it my life's journey to get revenge and dox her. Do not underestimate the power of my autism


we are doing it tonight please help me. Her reddit user is "g0neph1shing"


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Jul 1, 2020)

weaponised autism


----------



## Krezo (Jul 1, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> we are doing it tonight please help me. Her reddit user is "g0neph1shing"


Here is a video of her that she had on her reddit page


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Here is a video of her that she had on her reddit page



mhm, can u dox her. If you do get her virla on .co .me and on 4chan


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 1, 2020)

Women actually like when other guys get beat up

It shows they were cucks and not worth dating

U wont get any sympathy from these women


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

not the point rn bro


Yuyevon said:


> Women actually like when other guys get beat up
> 
> It shows they were cucks and not worth dating
> 
> U wont get any sympathy from these women


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> weaponised autism


thats my plan


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 1, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Here is a video of her that she had on her reddit page



good luck raping this monster. she'd beat him up herself. muscular girls are so disgusting

high autism users, help this guy. we need revenge


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> good luck raping this monster. she'd beat him up herself. muscular girls are so disgusting


ikr can u dox her


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 1, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> ikr can u dox her


too low IQ and i have a career at risk

if you guys are smart you find out who her Ex's are and get them to share info and pics of her. would be the ultimate revenge


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> too low IQ and i have a career at risk
> 
> if you guys are smart you find out who her Ex's are and get them to share info and pics of her. would be the ultimate revenge


fuark


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 1, 2020)

Pretty sure they technically didn't doxx him he left her insta @ on the pic


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 1, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Pretty sure they technically didn't doxx him he left her insta @ on the pic


could have always claimed LARP if he didn't post half face-aspie pics. that aren't accessible on the internet


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> could have always claimed LARP if he didn't post half is face-aspie pics.


ik man


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> could have always claimed LARP if he didn't post half face-aspie pics. that aren't accessible on the internet


I've posted pics too fuck


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Jul 1, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Here is a video of her that she had on her reddit page




Shit ima have to take one for the team and rape this disgusting looking tranny


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 1, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> I've posted pics too fuck


this is so retarded. i'll never get why people don't just use facebook/instagram pics and claim LARP.

http://grifflittlehaleisaracist.com this dude only got exposed because he posted aspie rating videos

and people still didn't learn, even though this literally destroyed his life. and he wasn't 15 but in his early 20s and went to pre-med university


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Jul 1, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Here is a video of her that she had on her reddit page



Glad I pullupmog her


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

MusicMaxxingMidget said:


> Shit ima have to take one for the team and rape this disgusting looking tranny


thanks bro


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jul 1, 2020)

Just post her video on 4chan and tell them how you've more muscles than your average 4chan basement dweller, or sth like that idk. Just make them angry while larping as this tranny. And they'll do the job for you


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> this is so retarded. i'll never get why people don't just use facebook/instagram pics and claim LARP.
> 
> http://grifflittlehaleisaracist.com this dude only got exposed because he posted aspie rating videos
> 
> and people still didn't learn, even though this literally destroyed his life. and he wasn't 15 but in his early 20s and went to pre-med university


I don't think I could be found by any pics I posted but I'm curious so try to see if you can find my by the pics of myself I've posted and if you can pm me


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> I don't think I could be found by any pics I posted but I'm curious so try to see if you can find my by the pics of myself I've posted and if you can pm me


i cant do that rn bro


----------



## Deleted member 7240 (Jul 1, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Here is a video of her that she had on her reddit page



I'll challenge her to an arm wrestle. Guarantee that even if I haven't worked out in seven months I can still beat her ngl.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jul 1, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> i cant do that rn bro


Try when you can


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Try when you can


ok bro


----------



## PYT (Jul 1, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Here is a video of her that she had on her reddit page



Gawt damn get strong TLOU2 Abby vibes


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

"We rented ours at Penguin Paddling, which is on the Virginia side of the Potomac near where I live. Might be the closest place to rent unfortunately"

maybe search up climbing spaces near there


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> "We rented ours at Penguin Paddling, which is on the Virginia side of the Potomac near where I live. Might be the closest place to rent unfortunately"
> 
> maybe search up climbing spaces near there


thanks so much bro <3


----------



## needsolution (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> this is so retarded. i'll never get why people don't just use facebook/instagram pics and claim LARP.
> 
> http://grifflittlehaleisaracist.com this dude only got exposed because he posted aspie rating videos
> 
> and people still didn't learn, even though this literally destroyed his life. and he wasn't 15 but in his early 20s and went to pre-med university


His life isnt destroyed lol
He is good.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

needsolution said:


> His life isnt destroyed lol
> He is good.


it is, everyoen rang him and gave him death threats


----------



## needsolution (Jul 1, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> it is, everyoen rang him and gave him death threats


I talk about Nibba. And someone told that it didnt affect his life and he is good.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

needsolution said:


> I talk about Nibba. And someone told that it didnt affect his life and he is good.


ok lol


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

okay she goes to earth treks at Shops, 1235 S Clark St, Arlington, VA 22202, United States
anyone live near there who can give her some cultural enrichment?
can other guys help out and archive her reddit history I've only doxxed one person before


----------



## Tom2004 (Jul 1, 2020)

*TELL ME THEIR ADDRESS AND I WILL CALL ISIS TO BOMB THEIR FAMILIES*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> okay she goes to earth treks at Shops, 1235 S Clark St, Arlington, VA 22202, United States
> anyone live near there who can give her some cultural enrichment?
> can other guys help out and archive her reddit history I've only doxxed one person before


YESSSSS TYSM I LOVE THIS MAN


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 1, 2020)

needsolution said:


> I talk about Nibba. And someone told that it didnt affect his life and he is good.


It will when he is searching for jobs and the employer googles his name


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

Tom2004 said:


> *TELL ME THEIR ADDRESS AND I WILL CALL ISIS TO BOMB THEIR FAMILIES*


JFL


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> It will when he is searching for jobs and the employee googles his name


EXACTLY based yuyevon ngl


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 1, 2020)

We need to get strong and become beasts, we will smahs them all


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 1, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> We need to get strong and become beasts, we will smahs them all


indeed


----------



## godirl (Jul 1, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> He was beaten


Irl? By who?


----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 1, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


> Glad I pullupmog her


Same, feels good I can do 25. I'd fold this disgusting tranny freakshow in half.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 1, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> indeed


Imagine posture, gym, conditioning, combat sports maxed pietro beating up those reddit fags. 

Capitan pietro on the way


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 1, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> Same, feels good I can do 25. I'd fold this disgusting tranny freakshow in half.


Foids are lighter so its easier for them tbh. Usually shorter arms too


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> this is so retarded. i'll never get why people don't just use facebook/instagram pics and claim LARP.
> 
> http://grifflittlehaleisaracist.com this dude only got exposed because he posted aspie rating videos
> 
> and people still didn't learn, even though this literally destroyed his life. and he wasn't 15 but in his early 20s and went to pre-med university


Lol @Nibba was a faggot, he deserved it though
Also @itsOVER is the one that made that website JFL


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Jul 1, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> Same, feels good I can do 25. I'd fold this disgusting tranny freakshow in half.


nigga what method did you use to get there I'm doing GTG rn and can do 16 only but I started in january so I can cope


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> okay she goes to earth treks at Shops, 1235 S Clark St, Arlington, VA 22202, United States
> anyone live near there who can give her some cultural enrichment?
> can other guys help out and archive her reddit history I've only doxxed one person before


Based tbh


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> okay she goes to earth treks at Shops, 1235 S Clark St, Arlington, VA 22202, United States
> anyone live near there who can give her some cultural enrichment?
> can other guys help out and archive her reddit history I've only doxxed one person before


Gonna try to archive her Reddit history tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 1, 2020)

needsolution said:


> I talk about Nibba. And someone told that it didnt affect his life and he is good.


@itsOVER on suicide watch


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 1, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Lol @Nibba was a faggot, he deserved it though
> Also @itsOVER is the one that made that website JFL


i know. but where the doxx comes from doesn't matter. could be IT or some autistic legend on here like @itsOVER doesn't matter. once your name is out there it's your problem to deal with it.

Didn't know Nibba wasn't as much affect by this and is doing fine, good for him

one thing you should draw from the website he made is basically what to avoid when you don't want to be doxxed, as well.

great reverse guide tbh


----------



## Cares (Jul 1, 2020)

her clit is going to get lit when she gets doxxed. the internet is serious business


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 1, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


>



lmao what a whack ass car


----------



## needsolution (Jul 1, 2020)

jm10 said:


> @itsOVER on suicide watch


Not sure if its true, just reading one of old threads there was someone who told it.


----------



## RAITEIII (Jul 1, 2020)

Krezo said:


> That whore who doxxed him is an actual sadist. I will make it my life's journey to get revenge and dox her. Do not underestimate the power of my autism


I'm


MoeZart said:


> this is so retarded. i'll never get why people don't just use facebook/instagram pics and claim LARP.
> 
> http://grifflittlehaleisaracist.com this dude only got exposed because he posted aspie rating videos
> 
> and people still didn't learn, even though this literally destroyed his life. and he wasn't 15 but in his early 20s and went to pre-med university


Who are u in reality


----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 1, 2020)

Toth's thot said:


> nigga what method did you use to get there I'm doing GTG rn and can do 16 only but I started in january so I can cope


By doing pullup training 5 times a week for several months after the gyms closed in March. I could do 18 max back in March but I got to 20 quickly so I built a regime consisting of: 20 > 15 > 13 > 11 > 9 > 7 > 5 > 3 > 1, followed by chin-ups x push-ups: 15x20, 13x18, 11x16, 9x14, 7x12, 5x10, 3x8 & 1x6. So that's 420 pull-ups, 320 chin-ups and 520 push-ups every week. 
I figured it had obviously made me stronger so I decided to test myself and see how far I could go in a single set and got to 25.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 1, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> I'm
> 
> Who are u in reality


the nose will ban me if i say


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

Okay I'm semi sure this is her





ill try to verify

her maxilla is heavily recessed, if you're reading this I recommend bimax and imdo, maybe a rhino after and fillers for the uee


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jul 1, 2020)

She also used to work at an aquarium store. Search for aquarium stores near her. Maybe they've a website or facebook page


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> Okay I'm semi sure this is her
> View attachment 485786
> 
> 
> ...


she looks like she came right out of chernobyl, would explain her testo-body as well


----------



## RAITEIII (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> Jewnose


Do I know u from before tho? Maybe u gotta delete maxx that last comment about the jewcel


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Jul 1, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> By doing pullup training 5 times a week for several months after the gyms closed in March. I could do 18 max back in March but I got to 20 quickly so I built a regime consisting of: 20 > 15 > 13 > 11 > 9 > 7 > 5 > 3 > 1, followed by chin-ups x push-ups: 15x20, 13x18, 11x16, 9x14, 7x12, 5x10, 3x8 & 1x6. So that's 420 pull-ups, 320 chin-ups and 520 push-ups every week.
> I figured it had obviously made me stronger so I decided to test myself and see how far I could go in a single set and got to 25.


thanks bro I have to pullup/chinupmaxx before december because I want to mog everyone at the school competition


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> she looks like she came right out of chernobyl, would explain her testo-body as well


atrocious posture, needs some chintuck


----------



## Romnel (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> this dude only got exposed because he posted aspie rating videos


fuckkk I posted my face here a while ago,
I've not said anything too bad so I'd probably be fine right?? 
I'm literally 'just here to looksmaxx' why do these IT cucks need to do this shit


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> good luck raping this monster. she'd beat him up herself. muscular girls are so disgusting
> 
> high autism users, help this guy. we need revenge



"Monster" Bruh she was struggling to get 10 pullups any normally trained man can pin her down and rape her tight little ass.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Gonna try to archive her Reddit history tbh


Alright, so I haven’t been able to archive her reddit history since I’m on mobile but I did manage to save all her reddit posts/comments and have them stored in notes rn
I’ll archive her post history tomorrow morning when I’m on my PC


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

Romnel said:


> fuckkk I posted my face here a while ago,
> I've not said anything too bad so I'd probably be fine right??
> I'm literally 'just here to looksmaxx' why do these IT cucks need to do this shit


Lol, @Nibba pissed off the wrong people, that’s why he got doxxed

He managed to piss off @itsOVER enough for him to make a whole website dedicated to doxxing him lmao

As long as you don’t say shit that’s too bad you should be fine


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jul 1, 2020)

I think i just found the place she used to work at.
@Lev Peshkov we should be more organized tbh


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> She also used to work at an aquarium store. Search for aquarium stores near her. Maybe they've a website or facebook page



She most certainly lives somewhere in this red area or very very close to it, especially since her gym is nearby as well. Currently going trough her reddit posts to find more helpful clues.









I believe there’s also an aquarium nearby but I’ll have to double check.
Keep going boyos, we’re making steady progress.


----------



## Deleted member 4577 (Jul 1, 2020)

_








hmm_


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> Okay I'm semi sure this is her
> View attachment 485786
> 
> 
> ...


Found a picture of her, 100% confirmed its her


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Found a picture of her, 100% confirmed its her
> View attachment 485885
> 
> View attachment 485890



based okay they we're coming up as deleted from imgur for me, how did you get them & is that the only pic of her?


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

yo guys gtfih rn


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 1, 2020)

Can you give me the screen name of the faggot who ruined his life? If you know it anyway.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> this is so retarded. i'll never get why people don't just use facebook/instagram pics and claim LARP.
> 
> http://grifflittlehaleisaracist.com this dude only got exposed because he posted aspie rating videos
> 
> and people still didn't learn, even though this literally destroyed his life. and he wasn't 15 but in his early 20s and went to pre-med university


so that's what happened to nibba. the person that put up this site seems disturbingly evil


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 1, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> so that's what happened to nibba. the person that put up this site seems disturbingly evil


i don't expect anything else from a dead beat dad that impregnates brown SEA gooks and then leaves them, going back to england again, with them having no info about him

but he's based and i respect that, evil but based


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> based okay they we're coming up as deleted from imgur for me, how did you get them & is that the only pic of her?


No idea tbh, the picture still loads fine for me maybe it’s because I’m on mobile or something
Also no idea if thats her only pic, I’ll need to dig some more, I did find a vid of her climbing a rock wall tho


She’s already given out significant clues as to who which gym it is, just need dig some more and confirm the gym we found is the gym she’s in


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> No idea tbh, the picture still loads fine for me maybe it’s because I’m on mobile or something
> Also no idea if thats her only pic, I’ll need to dig some more, I did find a vid of her climbing a rock wall tho
> 
> 
> She’s already given out significant clues as to who which gym it is, just need dig some more and confirm the gym we found is the gym she’s in



is this her chad?






shirt and shoes look similar
the gym is earth traks


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> is this her chad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s gotta be. They have the same build, same skin tone, same hair color and her features resemble the ones posted in this pic.


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> It’s gotta be. They have the same build, same skin tone, same hair color and her features resemble the ones posted in this pic.
> View attachment 485978


the shirt and shoes are different I've realised doesn't mean it's not her, imma keep looking but don't wanna doxx just yet, ill pm you the facebook if you want tho


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

She’s also a doordash driver.





At the rate we’re going, we’ll know who she is in no time.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> the shirt and shoes are different I've realised doesn't mean it's not her, imma keep looking but don't wanna doxx just yet, ill pm you the facebook if you want tho


Do it


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jul 1, 2020)

*I will bring down hasty and just punishment from the heavens above.*

By Jupiter, they will suffer the consequences


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> It’s gotta be. They have the same build, same skin tone, same hair color and her features resemble the ones posted in this pic.
> View attachment 485978


its gotta be...


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 1, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> Can you give me the screen name of the faggot who ruined his life? If you know it anyway.


It’s a foid bro, they’re trying to find her irl


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


>



imagine thinking your 2005 pos dodge ram is a project car


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> its gotta be...
> View attachment 485995


The downturned eyebrows in this picture resemble the ones in the other pictures as well, so does her face shape, hairline and skin tone. But being honest it’s a too pixalted to properly analyze her features.


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

whore detected


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

she mentioned that she moved recently in comments btw


----------



## SMVbender (Jul 1, 2020)

you know what to do boys


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

So far we can deduce she lives in Maryland/Virginia/DC area


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 1, 2020)

i found out she has a ying yang fish tattoo if that helps lol


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

this is pretty easy, almost there boys


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

@Alexanderr any updates?


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

Incoming said:


> @Alexanderr any updates?


We have a suspect, just trying to gather more info so we can be 200% sure


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 1, 2020)

she said 5 months ago that she's 21 years old


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 1, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> We have a suspect, just trying to gather more info so we can be 200% sure


----------



## Marsiere214 (Jul 1, 2020)

the reddicucks got me banned for defending the bro JFl at these incels in denial


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

someone with an anonymous instagram msg ne


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jul 1, 2020)

If we ever find who this whore is. We should make her life a living nightmare. We'll bully her to suicide. This bitch deserves to die!


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jul 1, 2020)

@Chad1212 is good looking so his life will be fine the blackpill benefits him


----------



## TITUS (Jul 1, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Here is a video of her that she had on her reddit page



She probably mogs you, dont face her alone.


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> someone with an anonymous instagram msg ne


pm me


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 1, 2020)

Dumbness has to hurt sometimes


----------



## TITUS (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> this is so retarded. i'll never get why people don't just use facebook/instagram pics and claim LARP.
> 
> http://grifflittlehaleisaracist.com this dude only got exposed because he posted aspie rating videos
> 
> and people still didn't learn, even though this literally destroyed his life. and he wasn't 15 but in his early 20s and went to pre-med university


Those subhumans really mirin Nibba.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> this is something she commented
> 
> 
> 
> does she really not look similar to you?


On second thought, it might be her, JFL.




Similar nose, eyebrow tilt, hairline, hair color, face shape, skin color and lips.


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

Incoming said:


> pm me


done


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 1, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> On second thought, it might be her, JFL.
> View attachment 486071
> 
> Similar nose, eyebrow tilt, hairline, hair color, face shape, skin color and lips.


yea eyes seem really similar too, same size in comparison to rest of the face, also same chin


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

They both seem to have a birthmark on the same spot as well.


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> WTF according to her, these are (nude) pics of her at 16 years old??
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



So what you're saying is even if we don't have her identity there are nude pics of her out there that she's actively trying to remove?


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

this is too funny, somebody please link this to .co those guys will know what to do


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

Update:
she deleted her reddit 



I got this out of her before she deleted it

we know her name is Maleah
We know how she looks like, her age and the rock climbing gyms she frequents.
She also drives a 2005 ram, used to work in an aquarium, and has a large tat of a mermaid on her back 

It's inevitable now, were doxxing her


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 1, 2020)

Incoming said:


> Update:
> she deleted her reddit
> View attachment 486125
> I got this out of her before she deleted it
> ...


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jul 1, 2020)

If you are an /r/IncelTear poster, let this be a message to you. You will never beat our autism.


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

*Bluepilled: 42*
















*JUST IMAGINE FOR A SECOND BEING AN ITCEL WATCHING THIS SHITFEST UNFOLD.

BITCH I SEE YOU DELETED YOUR REDDIT, THERE'S NO POINT YOU DUMB FUCKING WHORE, EVERYTHING'S ARCHIVED.




















*


*YOU BETTER HOPE THAT INKWELS ARE NOT THE VIOLENT TERRORISTS AND RAPISTS THAT YOU KEEP SAYING THEY ARE OR YOU'RE PRETTY MUCH FUCKED AREN'T YOU???














In all seriousness you done goofed and brought this on yourself.

SOMEBODY POST THIS SHIT ON .CO ALREADY I DON'T HAVE AN ACCOUNT THERE.*


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

I estimate she lives around this area https://www.google.com/maps/place/E...5acd6fc72e0dab!8m2!3d39.0786794!4d-77.1435885

best course of action would be scouring facebook and isnta pages of these gyms and see if we stumble across her.
I doubt she has a big social media and right now shes probably quivering in fear as she deletes whats left of her social.

Maleah if you're reading this there is no escape
I will personally leak your nudes to your parents you degenerate whore


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

Incoming said:


> I estimate she lives around this area https://www.google.com/maps/place/E...5acd6fc72e0dab!8m2!3d39.0786794!4d-77.1435885
> 
> best course of action would be scouring facebook and isnta pages of these gyms and see if we stumble across her.
> I doubt she has a big social media and right now shes probably quivering in fear as she deletes whats left of her social.
> ...


I remember when a .co user tributed Bianca and sent it to her parents.
shame if that were to happen to poor maleah's nudes


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> I remember when a .co user tributed Bianca and sent it to her parents.
> shame if that were to happen to poor maleah's nudes


Indeed. I'm doing nofap but i'm sure @Htobrother will glady coom on her pics


----------



## Effortless (Jul 1, 2020)

Incoming said:


> Indeed. I'm doing nofap but i'm sure @Htobrother will glady coom on her pics


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> *Bluepilled: 42*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are there threads about today on .co?


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jul 1, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Are there threads about today on .co?


I don't know there will be at some point but those guys are better at this type of shit
I don't use .co so have no idea, if you have an account please alert the brothers though


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> I don't know there will be at some point but those guys are better at this type of shit
> I don't use .co so have no idea, if you have an account please alert the brothers though


I don't that's why I asked


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> I don't know there will be at some point but those guys are better at this type of shit
> I don't use .co so have no idea, if you have an account please alert the brothers though


@Ritalincel 
get your .co gangbangers in on this


----------



## THEMOGEE (Jul 1, 2020)

lmao, post the story on 4chan and they"ll all be toast


----------



## Marsiere214 (Jul 1, 2020)

she deleted her account lmao








Phish (u/g0neph1shing) - Reddit


u/g0neph1shing:




www.reddit.com


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 1, 2020)

@SubhumanCurrycel call upon the autism of the rotters on .co and ask them for assistance in our just fight for revenge

tag everyone who also has an account on .co we need their rotter autism levels fighting for what is right


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> @SubhumanCurrycel call upon the autism of the rotters on .co and ask them for assistance in our just fight for revenge


They will just call me larper and leave tbh.
@personalityinkwell has the most influence there tbh hes a celebrity


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> @SubhumanCurrycel call upon the autism of the rotters on .co and ask them for assistance in our just fight for revenge
> 
> tag everyone who also has an account on .co we need their rotter autism levels fighting for what is right


go to sleep bro lol


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 1, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> go to sleep bro lol


night, bro


----------



## Weed (Jul 1, 2020)

Good thread, why nobody has run that license plate yet tho? Or that company? Companies sell info about their customers to 3rd parties.
What about using Facebook and combine her location & name to get her on search?

Im too lazy to do this myself but I can help by typing lel


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jul 1, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> They will just call me larper and leave tbh.
> @personalityinkwell has the most influence there tbh hes a celebrity


i'm honestly not sure whether to take that as a compliment or not.

i feel like cady haren


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

Weed said:


> Good thread, why nobody has run that license plate yet tho? Or that company? Companies sell info about their customers to 3rd parties.
> What about using Facebook and combine her location & name to get her on search?
> 
> Im too lazy to do this myself but I can help by typing lel


I ran the plate but got nothing cuz its a temp


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

Potential Dox?





Makaba Engine







2ch.hk




Saw this post on some random ruski website @higgabigga linked












date created: 02/07/20 

Description:
Hello =)))
I am a single woman from the United states and I would like to find a russian guy!
My name is Ashlee Smallwood-Simpson, I often work out at earth treks at Shops, 1235 S Clark St, Arlington, VA 22202, United States
I am currently studying medicine in adelaide 


Thoughts? Who would voluntarily dox themselves with their work address? I know shes a stupid whore but Idk something seems off


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

EVERYONE GTFIH


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jul 1, 2020)

Incoming said:


> Potential Dox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbh I think this is 100% legit, she did it herself ngl


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

Her insta is called *g0nephishing
and links her to Ashlee Smallwood-Simpson 





Instagram







www.instagram.com




*


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Tbh I think this is 100% legit, she did it herself ngl


jfl


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

damn im behind
https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-ashlee-smallwood-simpson.161784/'

still can get the addy for 100% completion


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Jul 1, 2020)

Incoming said:


> Potential Dox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird this seems like the aame adress someone on page 2 said


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

NewParasite said:


> Weird this seems like the aame adress someone on page 2 said


ye its one of her gyms


----------



## Effortless (Jul 1, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Here is a video of her that she had on her reddit page










Does this look like the area where shes doing the pull up right?

@Incoming @Alexanderr


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

Effortless said:


> View attachment 486244
> 
> 
> Does this look like the area where shes doing the pull up right?
> ...


nah it looks different
one of the earth trek gyms matches the video, it's like one of 2 in dc


----------



## Effortless (Jul 1, 2020)

Incoming said:


> nah it looks different
> one of the earth trek gyms matches the video, it's like one of 2 in dc



Bro i think i looks the same, look at the lockers, exit door and climbing mat, even climbing walls


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Bro i think i looks the same, look at the lockers, exit door and climbing mat, even climbing walls


damn you right, good find


----------



## Incoming (Jul 1, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Bro i think i looks the same, look at the lockers, exit door and climbing mat, even climbing walls


which gym is that


----------



## Effortless (Jul 1, 2020)

Incoming said:


> which gym is that



Its the one near the airport, the other one dont look like this at all


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jul 1, 2020)

Incoming said:


> I ran the plate but got nothing cuz its a temp








I think i just found the fucker she bought her car from.





2005 Dodge Ram 1500 DAYTONA 4 DOOR QUAD CAB - autozin.com







www.autozin.com








Same weird painting on the back of the car.
Idk if we can contact him and ask for more info. With the VIN of the car. This bith is screwd


----------



## Nosecel (Jul 1, 2020)

I think this is the true battle against cuckery and we are on the frontline. Rn all over the world we have BLM shit that wants to enslave all the good people in order to push the dark age. It's up to us to defeat IT, if we can do so, the enemy will never forget it.


----------



## Patient A (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> this is so retarded. i'll never get why people don't just use facebook/instagram pics and claim LARP.
> 
> http://grifflittlehaleisaracist.com this dude only got exposed because he posted aspie rating videos
> 
> and people still didn't learn, even though this literally destroyed his life. and he wasn't 15 but in his early 20s and went to pre-med university


What kind of cunt would dox somebody like that


----------



## Patient A (Jul 1, 2020)

So what are you guys gonna do with her info?

-fuck her credit score?
-SWAT her?
-Make up stories and spread them by email to important people in her life?
-Spring load a box and Shit in the box and mail it to her?
-create any “deep fake” videos of her doing degenerate acts and spread them to friends and family?

like seriously wtf are you guys trying to achieve from this.

you guys are disgraceful

and I bet none of you rotters with nothing else better to do will do any of those things that I have stated, which you definitely shouldn’t do, as they are BRUTAL heinous acts which can destroy her life.

I sincerely hope that this witch hunt goes no further.

this girl does not deserve any of the things that I just suggested. In my honest opinion

“treat thy neighbour as you would like to be treated” -Jesus Christ, murdered



@Nosecel


----------



## Patient A (Jul 1, 2020)

...


----------



## Troglodyte (Jul 1, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> this is so retarded. i'll never get why people don't just use facebook/instagram pics and claim LARP.
> 
> http://grifflittlehaleisaracist.com this dude only got exposed because he posted aspie rating videos
> 
> and people still didn't learn, even though this literally destroyed his life. and he wasn't 15 but in his early 20s and went to pre-med university



Domain
*grifflittlehaleisaracist.com*
Hosting Provider
Hostinger International Limited
IP Address
194.59.164.50
Name Servers
ns3.hostinger.com
ns2.hostinger.com
ns4.hostinger.com
ns1.hostinger.com
report the hosting provider and shut down that website








The Hosting Platform Made For You - Go Online With Hostinger


Choose Hostinger and make the perfect website. From Shared Hosting and Domains to VPS and Cloud plans. We have all you need for online success.




www.hostinger.com


----------



## Patient A (Jul 1, 2020)

Troglodyte said:


> Domain
> *grifflittlehaleisaracist.com*
> Hosting Provider
> Hostinger International Limited
> ...


Yes definitely, almost nobody deserves that shit


----------



## Patient A (Jul 1, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> I think this is the true battle against cuckery and we are on the frontline. Rn all over the world we have BLM shit that wants to enslave all the good people in order to push the dark age. It's up to us to defeat IT, if we can do so, the enemy will never forget it.


----------



## Weed (Jul 1, 2020)

Fuck I love this thread 😂
Keep this shit updated


----------



## Weed (Jul 1, 2020)

buckchadley31 said:


> View attachment 486271
> 
> I think i just found the fucker she bought her car from.
> 
> ...


Legit based


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jul 1, 2020)

Here comes le funny meme


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jul 2, 2020)

I love everyone here, this is all very worth it. We can work with this information right now and someone that lives in her state could possibly culturally enrich her


----------



## Krezo (Jul 2, 2020)

Effortless said:


> View attachment 486244
> 
> 
> Does this look like the area where shes doing the pull up right?
> ...


That's it exactly. Where did you get that photo from? What is the name of the gym?

Edit- I'm guessing it's Earth Trek, right. She mentions that it's near the airport and I've just checked and it is right next to it.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 2, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Here is a video of her that she had on her reddit page



mirin male body


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 2, 2020)

Well i can't actually believe everyone in chad1212's town knows about it
poor guy


----------



## Krezo (Jul 2, 2020)

Guys I don't think that Ashlee Smallwood Simpson is her name. The Facebook profile and all of her friends on it live in Adelaide, Australia. That curry girl in one of her photos studies at the university of Adelaide, and all of the people who commented on her pictures all live in Australia. 

We know that the doxxer lives in Virginia or DC since we've found the gym that she climbs at.


----------



## Incoming (Jul 2, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Guys I don't think that Ashlee Smallwood Simpson is her name. The Facebook profile and all of her friends on it live in Adelaide, Australia. That curry girl in one of her photos studies at the university of Adelaide, and all of the people who commented on her pictures all live in Australia.
> 
> We know that the doxxer lives in Virginia or DC since we've found the gym that she climbs at.


She could be from aus and recently moved, it’s possible.
@Stare confirmed that the girl in the Ashlee Simpson pics matches the girl in pull-up video.
We need to find her parents or relatives to really sort this out


----------



## Krezo (Jul 2, 2020)

Incoming said:


> She could be from aus and recently moved, it’s possible.
> @Stare confirmed that the girl in the Ashlee Simpson pics matches the girl in pull-up video.
> We need to find her parents or relatives to really sort this out


That's weird though because in the Tattoo pic the guy says 'Thanks Meleah' - 




So is she Meleah or Ashlee? Fuck this is confusing.


----------



## Stare (Jul 2, 2020)

Incoming said:


> She could be from aus and recently moved, it’s possible.
> @Stare confirmed that the girl in the Ashlee Simpson pics matches the girl in pull-up video.
> We need to find her parents or relatives to really sort this out


Credits to @Perma Virgin 666 tbh


----------



## Incoming (Jul 2, 2020)

Krezo said:


> That's weird though because in the Tattoo pic the guy says 'Thanks Meleah' -
> View attachment 486482
> 
> So is she Meleah or Ashlee? Fuck this is confusing.


Meleah could be her nickname


----------



## Stare (Jul 2, 2020)

Krezo said:


> That's weird though because in the Tattoo pic the guy says 'Thanks Meleah' -
> View attachment 486482
> 
> So is she Meleah or Ashlee? Fuck this is confusing.


It is not 100% sure that it is Ashley but it is very likely, maybe it is another called Meleah.


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm sorry man but he deserves it, who posts shit like this when they know this forum has so many lurkers?


----------



## RAITEIII (Jul 2, 2020)

Incoming said:


> Meleah could be her nickname


Exactly, her slut nickname


----------



## Stare (Jul 2, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Guys I don't think that Ashlee Smallwood Simpson is her name. The Facebook profile and all of her friends on it live in Adelaide, Australia. That curry girl in one of her photos studies at the university of Adelaide, and all of the people who commented on her pictures all live in Australia.
> 
> We know that the doxxer lives in Virginia or DC since we've found the gym that she climbs at.


Someone on discord said she goes to a climbing gym called @eathtreks on instagram


----------



## retard (Jul 2, 2020)

we could probably get someone from the dark web who could dox her instantly jfl


----------



## Krezo (Jul 2, 2020)

Stare said:


> Someone on discord said she goes to a climbing gym called @eathtreks on instagram


Yes she does. In fact we know exactly what and where the gym is. It is located in Crystal City, Arlington, Virginia. The user who PM'd her reddot account got her to admit the one she goes to is near the airport. And check the pullup video and compare with the photo's of Earth Trek gym. 


Now compare. 







See how the lockers and the double wooden doors with the red surrounding them match the video. 

Here's the gym on google maps - https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3d38.8616386!4d-77.0503539?hl=en&authuser=0


----------



## Truecel14 (Jul 2, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Yes she does. In fact we know exactly what and where the gym is. It is located in Crystal City, Arlington, Virginia. The user who PM'd her reddot account got her to admit the one she goes to is near the airport. And check the pullup video and compare with the photo's of Earth Trek gym.
> 
> 
> Now compare.
> ...



Yep. It makes sense, some of the previous posts make it clear that her gym is also has rock climbing, this is definitely it. Now what?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jul 2, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> Yep. It makes sense, some of the previous posts make it clear that her gym is also has rock climbing, this is definitely it. Now what?


Now we should send curries to culturally enrich her


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 2, 2020)

Incoming said:


> Her insta is called *g0nephishing
> and links her to Ashlee Smallwood-Simpson
> 
> 
> ...


Reddit name was the exact same as the Insta one, the gym we found is the exact gym she claims to be working out in on that Russian website... I think it’s a wrap, I think we found her. I’ll do some more digging throughout the day though to see if we can get more info on her.


----------



## Truecel14 (Jul 2, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Reddit name was the exact same as the Insta one, the gym we found is the exact gym she claims to be working out in on that Russian website... I think it’s a wrap, I think we found her. I’ll do some more digging throughout the day though to see if we can get more info on her.


Its fucking weird though, the revenge porn photos and the rock climbing photos look nothing like her other photos.


Not to mention the fact that everything points to her living in Adelaide Australia, yet she apparently works at a rock climbing gym in Virginia.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 2, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> Its fucking weird though, the revenge porn photos and the rock climbing photos look nothing like her other photos.
> 
> 
> Not to mention the fact that everything points to her living in Adelaide Australia, yet she apparently works at a rock climbing gym in Virginia.


Yeah, I’d be more inclined to believe she lives in Virginia though since her reddit post history points to her living there. 









Her gym is also in Virginia.


----------



## Truecel14 (Jul 2, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Yeah, I’d be more inclined to believe she lives in Virginia though since her reddit post history points to her living there.
> View attachment 486541
> 
> View attachment 486544
> ...


Idk bro, I don't think Ashley is the girl that doxxed him. Im following up on that revenge porn shit, trying to find more, I think its Maleah, this is weird theory that she lived in Adelaide all her life, then her entire family moved is too far fetched for me.


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Jul 2, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> Idk bro, I don't think Ashley is the girl that doxxed him. Im following up on that revenge porn shit, trying to find more, I think its Maleah, this is weird theory that she lived in Adelaide all her life, then her entire family moved is too far fetched for me.


we have mainly been going by the placement of her moles. left pic is from ashleys facebook https://www.facebook.com/ashlee.smallwoodsimpson from 4 years ago. admittedly the mole on her right hand does not quite match on second notice.
also her name on reddit was g0neph1shing where as the instagram that is linked to ashley is g0nephishing.
i am doubting ashley = g0neph1shing at this point, first of all because of the location (adelaide vs virginia) but especially because of the mole on her right hand that seems to not match with the picture on ashleys facebook.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Jul 2, 2020)

THEY ARE SCARED LMAO.


----------



## Truecel14 (Jul 2, 2020)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> we have mainly been going by the placement of her moles. left pic is from ashleys facebook https://www.facebook.com/ashlee.smallwoodsimpson from 4 years ago. admittedly the mole on her right hand does not quite match on second notice.
> also her name on reddit was g0neph1shing where as the instagram that is linked to ashley is g0nephishing.
> i am doubting ashley = g0neph1shing at this point, first of all because of the location (adelaide vs virginia) but especially because of the mole on her right hand that seems to not match with the picture on ashleys facebook.


It kakesà,,
Yep makes no sense at all. This is my last post I am going to wire about it im way too high inhib rn.

Maleah is the girl who doxxed him and had the Reddit name gonephishing. She worked at an aquarium and now worked at some rock climbing facility in like Virginia .She is the one who had the revenge porn leaked and the mole on her neck to line up with the pic of her in the fish tank. 

Someone connected the dots by having found someone with the ig gonephishing and then just going after them. This is a completely different person named Ashley Simpson, who had nothing to do with the doxxing. She looks completely different and lives in Adelaide Australia.

Someone jumped the gun real quick and ruined this whole fucking mission. Now some innocent girl is getting doxxed who had nothing to do with it


----------



## Lars2210 (Jul 2, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> Okay I'm semi sure this is her
> View attachment 485786
> 
> 
> ...


Hahwhshahaha


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 2, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> this is so retarded. i'll never get why people don't just use facebook/instagram pics and claim LARP.
> 
> http://grifflittlehaleisaracist.com this dude only got exposed because he posted aspie rating videos
> 
> and people still didn't learn, even though this literally destroyed his life. and he wasn't 15 but in his early 20s and went to pre-med university


Thats some scary shit


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 2, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Do I know u from before tho? Maybe u gotta delete maxx that last comment about the jewcel


NOSE IS GONE 🦀🦀🦀


----------

